# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الجمعه 21 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

* صحيفة المنبر اليوم الجمعه 21 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري يكسر توجيهات المريخ ويطلق تصريحات جديدة




 كلما أغلق باب أزمة فُتح باب لأخرى هكذا أصبحت علاقة الدولي المصري عصام الحضري مع المريخ، فبعد توجيهات النادي بعدم اطلاق اي تصريحات عاد الفرعون المصري ليوكد انه غير مهتم بما يصدره مجلس المريخ من خلال تصريح اوضح من خلاله ندمه على ترك الاهلي المصري .  

 وقال الحارس الدولي أن قرار رحيله عن النادي الأهلي في السابق والانتقال لنادي سيون السويسري كان قرارا خاطئا للغاية وجاء على لسان الحضري في تصريحات تلفزيونية يوم الأربعاء نقلها موقع (جود نيوز) “قرار رحيلي عن النادي الأهلي للانضمام لفريق سيون السويسري كان قرارا خاطئا ولو عاد بي الزمن للوراء فلن أكرر هذا الخطأ بكل تأكيد.”

 وعن المنتخب المصري أكد الحضري انه سعيد للغاية بتأهل الفراعنة للدور النهائي من التصفيات الأفريقية مؤكدا انه سوف يبذل قصارى جهده للعودة لصفوف المنتخب المصري من جديد , واختتم الحضري تصريحاته مؤكدا أن وجود اكثر من حارس مميز في مصر يصب بكل تأكيد في مصلحة المنتخب المصري ويعطي مدربه الكثير من الاختيارات.

 وكان الحضري قد اتخذ قرارا بالرحيل عن النادي الأهلي بعد كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 دون الحصول على موافقة الجهاز الفني ومجلس الادارة وهو ما سبب له العدديد من المشاكل بعد ذلك.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبد الباسط حمزة رئيس لجنة جمع التبرعات 




 قرر مجلس المريخ اليوم تشكيل لجنة تحت مسمى لجنة التسويق واستقطاب الدعم برئاسة نائب رئيس لجنة التسيير رجل الاعمال والملياردير عبد الباسط حمزة.
 التعليق: اللجنة في حقيقتها منوط بها جمع التبرعات من اعضاء مجلس الشرف بعد نظرا لعدم تنفيذ خطوة جدية بعد اجتماع منزل رجل الاعمال علي ابرسي، والمفارقة هنا ان عبد الباسط حمزة الذي بشر بتكوين شركة راس مالها 500 مليون دولار، يتم اختياره رئيس للجنة جمع التبرعات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يسلم العقيد طارق ومجاهد خطاب التعيين

 القرار صدر ظهرا

 قام نادي المريخ مساء امس بتسليم العقيد طارق محمد ابراهيم مديرا للكرة ومجاهد احمد محمد نائبا له خطابات تعينهما رسميا وسيباشران مهامهما اعتبارا من اليوم الجمعة خلال اللقاء التفاكري باللاعبين بفندق التاكا وكان مجلس المريخ قد حل دائرة الكرة السابقة وقدم صوت شكر لهما لما قدماها خلال المرحلة الماضية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تعيين مساعدا لمدرب المريخ الكوكي


  علمت كفرووتر ان هناك اتجاها قد برز داخل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بتعيين مساعد للمدرب الحالي محمد عثمان الكوكي ليعمل بجانبه خلال الفترة المقبلة ويتوقع ان يعقد المجلس اجتماعا عبر مدير الكرة الجديد ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بجانب مقرر القطاع الاستاذ عبد الصمد محمدة عثمان لمناقشة الامر ورفعه لمجلس الادارة واختيار احد الاسماء التي رشحت سابقا للعمل مع الكوكي على رأسها ابراهومة وجبرة ومنتصر الزاكي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فياض غاضب من مجلس المريخ ويقول لن أتنازل عن بلاغ دحية 


 أبدى المهندس فياض إسماعيل عضو لجنة المنشات غضبه الشديد من مجلس المريخ بسبب عدم إدانته لتصرف كمال دحيه معه فى المكتب التنفيذى وقال فياض فى تصريحات للزاوية مجلس المريخ تعامل بميكيالين أصدر بيانا طالب فيه الحضرى بالصمت عندما أساء لعصام الحاج بينما صمت عندما أهاننى دحية رغم علم الأمين العام ووعد فياض بعدم التنازل عن بلاغه ضد دحية نهائيا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق ينفى علاقته بأى مجموعة تستهدف الحضرى


نفى الأستاذ الصحفى الكبير عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق أن تكون لديه أى صلة بالمجموعة التى تستهدف حارس المريخ الدولى عصام الحضرى وأعلنت فتح بلاغ فى مواجهته وقال عبدالمجيد فى إتصال مع الزاوية إن ماورد فى بعض المواقع والمنتديات عن إنضمامه لهذه المجموعة غير صحيح ويعتقد بأن موضوع الحضرى لايستحق الضجة التى يثيرها البعض حاليا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في السلك

بابكر سلك

بومكم ده بنطق متين !!!

 رحم الله الفنان الانسان الرائع الراحل المقيم الاستاذ عبدالعظيم حركه
 حركه فنان وانسان رائع
 قدم فنه من اجل الناس
 تجي اتحاد الفنانين مفلس يمشي يغني ليك
 تحجز فنان تحصل ليهو ظروف يوم المناسبه
 عبدالعظيم حركه يغطي الحفله والمواصلات من جيبو
 حتي ترحيل العازفين
 امتاز بالحضور وسرعة البديهه
 وكان له اداء خاص
 واشتهر (بالانسيرتات ) اثناء الغناء
 حاجات بقطعها من راسو
 اشهرها
 يلا
 إقلب وكيكا
 معناها مافي زول عارفو الا عبدالعظيم حركه
 والناظر للعباره شكلا ياخذ معناها الظاهر
 وانا منهم
 إقلب واكيكا
 والتاريخ يعيد نفسه
 روشا
 كان ضد البرير ومافي شئ بلمهم ابدا
 قلب
 إقلب واكيكا
 ونعود لعمود روشا بتاع امس معلقين علي كل فقره علي حده 
 كتب روشا
 القاعده في الهلال منذ سنوات من يدفع يحكم
 عندما كان يدفع طه البشير كان يحكم
 عندما كان يحكم صلاح فلانه يدفع
 ويدفع اليوم البرير اذن من الطبيعي ان يحكم
 روشا
 إقلب
 وان اخطأ البرير فان من سبقه ايضا اخطأ وبما فاق اخطاء البرير
 روشا
 واكيكا
 يا روشا طالما انت مقتنع بان من يدفع يحكم
 واجعك حكم جمال الوالي ليه يا حبيب ؟؟؟؟؟
 ولا عشان جمال بدفع كاش
 مابدفع تلاتة اتلات الاستحقاق والباقي بسيط ؟؟؟؟
 ويواصل روشا متحدثا عن حالهم ايام استقالة البرير فقال
 طيلة ايامه وهو مستقيل بتنا كالمجانين نبحث عمن يحل بدلا عنه وجميعهم فروا عن تحمل المسؤليه ومآلاتها
 إقلب واكيكا
 ويواصل روشا
 نادي الهلال للهلاليين
 البرير حايفتح ليكم النادي متين يا روشا ؟؟؟؟
 واذا فتح النادي
 حاتصلوا في جامع سيدا
 ولا بتمسكوا الصلاه لما ترجعوا بيوتكم من النادي ؟؟؟؟؟
 إقلب يا روشا
 واكيكا
 ويلا
 يلا ذاتها لازم تقلب
 لان البرير قوي يا روشا
 وتحمل كل الحرب التي اشعلها الاهله عليه
 ولو لم يكن قويا
 لهرب من بدري
 البرير قوي يا روشا
 لان قوة الراس وطلوع الكشافات ما بجيب نتيجه معاهو
 وذكر روشا في آخر عموده كلمة اشرف
 مافهمتها
 قصدك اشرف الاصدارات يا روشا ؟؟؟؟؟ ولا اشرف الكنجالات اقصد اشرف الكاردينالات ؟؟؟
 وكتب روشا عن معسكر الهلال بمروي وقال
 فلتكن قبلتنا مروي عشان ناس سلك يعرفوا هلالنا المر الحامض الغلوي
 علي اليمين روشا ده ادبي
 حامض وغلوي مع بعض ؟؟؟؟؟
 يعني ممكن ناس روشا يوم يقولوا الموج الازرق (اتش فور اوو بلاك فايف ) وبشتغل برضو بلاك بيري
 معادلات يقطعوها من راسهم
 إقلب ياروشا البقت بقت
 الآن روشا بريرابي
 شويه كده ويبقي هلالابي
 لكن قبل إقلب واكيكا يا روشا
 كنت مع الطابور ولا مع الفلول ولا من الجواسيس ؟؟؟؟؟
 المهم الرائع محمد الطيب الامين كتب بنفس العدد
 تحدث عن الحيوانات الناطقه
 وعن الحيوانات غير الناطقه
 واغفل (المظر تنك )
 وتوغل في كتابته
 وقال ان سيدي بيه حايلبس الرقم (8)
 ست الودع يا محمد الطيب مابتقدر تقول كلام زي ده
 الراجل الصالح ده لو مافكيتوا دربو
 الموسم القادم دوريكم في دار الرياضه امدرمان باذن الله
 الزول ده غير حسبي الله فيكم ما بقول شئ
 اخير اختوهوا
 وقال انه يقصد بالنطق النطق بالكره
 وقال في محترفين في المريخ غير ناطقين
 وقال سيدي بيه ناطق
 وهو سيدهم بيه لليله ماقال بغم
 ناطق كيفن عاد يا ود الامين ؟؟؟؟
 وواصل
 المهم ...عشان الكوره السودانيه تنهض وتحقق بطولات خارجيه لابد ان تأتي بالناطقين علي كافة المستويات
 ده كلام محمد الامين
 يعني مافي بطولات خارجيه الا بالناطقين
 وطالما المريخ حقق بطولات خارجيه كتير جدا
 يبقي بي مقياسك ده يا ابو الامين انو المريخ نطق في سيكافا سته وتمنين
 وتحدث مجلجلا في مانديلا تسعه وتمنين
 وتكلم بفصاحه في دبي
 وردد عباراته في سيكافا اربعه وتسعين
 بومكم ده يا ود الامين بنطق متين ؟؟؟؟؟
 البوم
 إقلب واكيكا
 فطومه اختي 
 في الكشافه ولا اتنازلتي ونزلتي !!!!!!
 الحقي اكيكا
 المقاعد محدوده
 ود الامين
 ماوريتنا بومكم ده بقول بغم متين ؟؟؟
 ولا انتو مخصوص مشغلينوا صامت !!!!!!
 الصامتون ياخ
 اسم جميل
 لما تقولوا بغم (بعد خرف )
 حانسميكم الناطقون
 بس ما تبقي عليكم حكاية صمت دهرا ونطق كفرا
 النطق كفرا ده اخير منو صمة الخشم الانتوا فيها اربعه وتمنين سنه دي
 واتصمتي
 ايها الناس
 افتتاح سيكافا فادوقلي كان رائعا
 فادوقلي دي اختصار للفاشر وكادوقلي
 استاد جميل
 وجو رائع
 وما اجمل الجبال خلف الاستاد تكسوها الخضره
 منظر بديع
 والابدع السلام في قمم الجبال والطمأنينه في المدرجات
 انهزم هلال كادوقلي
 ولكن الجو كان رائعا روعة حكومة كادوقي التي ارادت للجو ان يكون رائعا
 فاستجاب الجو
 ولو حبت تكندشها للضيوف كان المطر نزل
 كنت اتمني ان احضر الافتتاح (لايف)
 ولكنها ظروف
 زي ماقال روشا كنت بمتحن لي رخصة القياده
 هو يا ربي مامشي مالو ؟؟؟؟؟
 كنت بتتمحن في قلبتكم دي ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟
 اتمني ان يرافقني روشا يوم ختام سيكافا
 بس ما تقول لي عندي اجتماع مع البرير ضروري في الوكت داك
 اتمني نجاحا باهرا لسيكافا
 لانها معشوقتنا
 ولان نجاحها في الفاشر وكادوقلي يخدم قضيه تهمنا
 واتمني ان يظفر بها مريخ السلاطين
 لانه مريخ
 والبطولات الخارجيه في هذا البلد حكرا علي المريخ
 اتمني الفوز للسلاطين ولو يقابلوهم في النهائي هلال كاوقلي واهلي شندي مع بعض
 مافارقه
 كاس سيكافا براهو بعرف ناسو
 بشوف النجمه وين وبجي جاري
 اها
 نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 كان شفت يا والينا
 لقيت مانشيت كبيييير في صحيفه بقول
 البرلمان : لا اتجاه لرفع الدعم عن المحروقات
 اول شئ كنت قايله صحيفه قديمه
 لقيتها جريدة اليوم
 قلت يا ربي الحكايه يكون فيها خطأ مطبعي ؟؟؟
 يكونوا قاصدين يكتبوا
 البرلمان : لا اتجاه لاعادة الدعم للمحروقات
 لانو يا والينا حكاية رفع دي مستحيله
 فضل شنو تاني مارفعوهوا ؟؟؟؟؟
 غايتو يا ناس البرلمان
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والمحروقات قالوا لسه مدعومه
 والي لقاء
 سلك
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الوالي يرصد حوافز كبيرة لسلاطين دار فور

 رصد الوالي الاستاذ محمد عثمان يوسف كبر حوافز كبيرة للاعبي المريخ في حالة فوزهم اليوم على الجيش الرواندي وحصد النقاط وكان نجوم المريخ قد تعاهدوا خلال الحصة التي اجراها الفريق امس على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم امام بطل رواندا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هزيمة مذلة لـــــ(تاهيتي) من اسبانيا بـــــ(10) اهداف في كاس القارات

 حقق المنتخب الأسباني بطل العالم واوروبا أكبر فوز في بطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في البرازيل على حساب تاهيتي بطل اوقيانوسيا بنتيجة (10-0) مساء الخميس على ملعب "ماراكانا" بريو دي جانيرو وسط حضور جماهيري بلغ 71.806 مشجع .
 سجل أهداف الماتادور الاسباني فيرناندو توريس "سوبر هاتريك" في الدقائق (5 و33 و57 و78) وديفيد فيا "هاتريك" في الدقائق (39 و48 و65) بينما سجل ديفيد سيلفا هدفين في الدقيقتين (32 و99) وخوان ماتا هدف في الدقيقة (66).
 ورفع لافورا دي روخا رصيده الى 6 نقاط لينتزع صدارة المجموعة الثانية من منتخب نيجيريا (3 نقاط) الذي يواجه اوروجواي في وقت لاحق مساء اليوم في ختام الجولة الثانية من البطولة،بينما يقبع منتخب تاهيتي المتواضع في المركز الرابع الأخير بدون رصيد من النقاط وفي جعبته 16 هدفا حيث مني بهزيمة ثقيلة ثانية بعد خسارته الاولى امام نيجيريا 1-6 .
 جاءت المباراة من جانب واحد وتسيد لافوريا دي روخا اللقاء لعبا ونتيجة ورغم أن فيثنتي ديل بوسكي مدرب اسبانيا لعب بطريقة 4-3-3 وبتشكيلة جديدة تضم بعض لاعبي الصف الثاني حيث أجلس كاسياس وانييستا وتشافي وفابريجاس بينما بدأ اللقاء باللاعبين رينا في حراسة المرمى،وازبيليكويتا ، البيول ، راموس ، مونريال في الدفاع،ومارتينيز ، كازورلا ، سيلفا في الوسط وخوان ماتا ،وديفيد فيا وفرناندو توريس في الهجوم، الا ان مصارعي الثيران لم يرحموا منافسهم المتواضع وحققوا
 فوزا كبيرا بينما تصدت العارضة لركلة جزاء اهدرها توريس.
 انتهى الشوط الاول برباعية نظيفة حيث افتتح فيرناندو توريس التسجيل للمنتخب الأسباني في الدقيقة الخامسة من تسديدة زكية على يمين روتشي حارس تاهيتي الجديد.وأضاف ديفيد سيلفا الهدف الثاني للماتادور الأسباني في الدقيقة 32 من تسدية رائعة،بينما سجل توريس الهدف الثاني له والثالث لأسبانيا في الدقيقة 33 من تمريرة سيلفا،وأحرز ديفيد فيا الهدف الرابع للفريق الأسباني في الدقيقة 39.
 وفي الشوط الثاني وجد ديل بوسكي انه من الخطأ اللعب بأربعة مدافعين امام منافس متواضع لم يصل الى مرمى حارسه رينا فقرر تغيير طريقة اللعب من 4-4-3 الى 3 -5-2 حيث دفع بلاعب الوسط خسيوس نافاس بدلا من سيرجيو راموس.
 وبعد ثلاث دقائق فقط من بداية الشوط الثاني سجل ديفيد فيا الهدف الثاني له والخامس للمنتخب الأسباني من عرضية مونريال.وصنع نافاس الهدف السادس لتوريس،واستمرت معاناة منتخب تاهيتي وأكمل ديفيد فيا ثلاثيته حيث أضاف الهدف السابع لأسبانيا في الدقيقة 65 .وواصل الماتادور الأسباني حفل الأهداف وسجل ماتا الهدف الثامن في شباك تاهيتي في الدقيقة 66 .وفي الدقيقة 78 أضاف توريس الهدف الرابع له والتاسع لأسبانيا من خطأ لحارس مرمى تاهيتي روتشي، وعوض توريس ضربة جزاء أهدرها قبلها بثوان.وقبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية المباراة سجل ديفيد سيلفا الهدف العاشر للمنتخب الأسباني.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكهرباء التشادي وريونيون يتعادلان 3/3

 في المباراة الثانية من المجوعة الثانية تعادل الكهرباء التشادي وريونيون الرواندي بثلاثة اهداف لكل في ماراة مثيرة ليرتفع الفريقان الى صدارة المجموعة بالتساوي بعد تعادل المواني والاكسبريس سلبيا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النعيم رونالدينيو يتفاجأ بعدم رفع اسمه ضمن المشاركين مع الاهلي في سيكافا

اللاعب هدد بالعودة الى الخرطوم
 تفاجأ لاعب الاهلي شندي النعيم محمد عثمان الشهير برونالدينو الذي غادر مع بعثة فريقه بعدم رفع اسمه ضمن اللاعبين المشاركين في بطولة سيكافا والذي ضم لاعبين لم يحضروا من الخرطوم حتى امس ويصعب مشاركتهم وهم مالك وباسيرو واسماعيل بابا وافادت متابعات الصحيفة ان اللاعب تزمر من عدم رفع اسمه وهدد بالعودة الى الخرطوم وربما اتخذ قرارا حاسما بشأن استمراره مع الاهلي او فسخ تعاقده
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مريخ الفاشر يواجه الجيش الرواندي عصر اليوم

بشعار اكون او لا اكون
يواجه المريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم الجيش الرواندي ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الاولي حيث يدخل المريخى مباراة اليوم بشعار اكون او لا اكون بعد خسارته لمباراة الافتتاح امام فيتالو البوندري بهدف في الدقيقة الخامسة من المباراة.
 الجيش فرصه اكبر في التاهل في مباراة اليوم حيث يكفيه التعادل او الفوز للعبور مباشرة الى الدور الثاني من بطولة سيكافا وكان الفريق قد كسب مباراته الاولي امام المان الصومالي بهدف ويتوقع ان يلعب مباراة اليوم بحذر شديد بعكس المباراة الاولي باعتبار ان منافسه لا يملك ما يخسره وليس امامه سوي الفوز من اجل الحفاظ على حظوظه في التاهل وهو ما يضفي علي المباراة نوعا من الاثارة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ميسي مهدد بالسجن لاربع سنوات 

قالت وسائل اعلام إسبانية إن قاضيا اسبانيا اتهم لاعب كرة القدم الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي ووالده بالتهرب الضريبي.
 واستدعت محكمة في برشلونة ميسي ووالده خورخي أوراثيو ميسي للتحقيق معهما في سبتمبر المقبل على خلفية الدعوى التي قدمتها نيابة المدينة الإسبانية ضدهما بتهمة التهرب الضريبي.
 وبحسب مصادر قضائية، فإن قاضية بالمحكمة وافقت على نظر الدعوى وعلى التحقيق مع ميسي ووالده، اللذين تتهمها وزارة الداخلية بإخفاء أكثر من أربعة ملايين يورو في إقراراتهما الضريبية للفترة من 2006 حتى 2009.
 وفي حالة الإدانة، فإن ميسي ووالده يمكن أن يواجها عقوبة السجن لمدة 4 سنوات.
 ويقول ملف القضية إن اللاعب ووالده تعاملا ب"تعتيم تام" مع السلطات الإسبانية.
 وأوضحت أنها تأكدت من خلال التحقيقات من أن عملية الاحتيال الضريبي وراءها خورخي ميسي والد اللاعب وكيل أعماله، حيث قام في 2005 عندما كان نجم البارسا لا يزال قاصرا، بتكليف شخص آخر بإنشاء شركة صورية وتم في وقت لاحق استبدالها بأخرى من أجل التهرب من الضرائب.
 وأشارت النيابة إلى أن إيرادات اللاعب كانت تنتقل من الدول التي تستضيف الشركات التي تدفع مقابل الحقوق الدعائية للاعب إلى الشركات الصورية في الملاذات الضريبية دون خضوعها تقريبا لأية ضرائب.
 كما أوضحت النيابة أن ميسي ووالده "حذفا بعض البيانات العامة في إقرارات ضريبية أخرى من أجل منع إدارة الضرائب من معرفة منح الحقوق الدعائية لشركات موجودة في الخارج".
 وأشارت النيابة إلى أن إجمالي قيمة عمليات التهريب الضريبي للاعب خلال مواسم 2007 و2008 و2009 تصل إلى أربعة ملايين و164 ألفا و674 يورو.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سيلا يقود اهلي شندي لفوز مهم على الضرائب في سيكافا



قاد الايفواري محمد سيلا اهلي شندي لتحقيق فوز مهم على الضرائب اليوغندي في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين عصر امس في افتتاح مباريات الارسنال في البطولة ليقترب الأهلي كثيراً من التأهل للدور الثاني من البطولة المقامة حالياً بكل من كادوقلي والفاشر.. وسيواجه الارسنال هلال كادوقلي يوم السبت في لقاء فاصل لصاحب الأرض والجمهور لتحديد استمراريته في البطولة حيث كان الهلال خسر مباراته الأولى امام الضرائب بهدف.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قرارات اجتماع مجلس ادارة المريخ برئاسة عبدالباسط حمزة


عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه الرابع عصر الخميس بمقر المكتب التنفيذي للنادي  برئاسة نائب رئيس المجلس م / عبدالباسط حمزه  بحضور الامين العام الفريق / طارق عثمان الطاهر واعضاء المجلس  وقد اتخذ المجلس القرارت الاتية :-
1-     اجازة تقرير التسجيلات  الذى قدمه الامين العام للمجلس مع الاشادة بالسيد / جمال الوالي على ما ظل يقدمه من دعم مستمر  لمسيرة المريخ   والاشادة اللجنة المفوضة التى انجزت هذه المهمة على اكمل وجه . , قرر المجلس تكليف اللجنة بالاستمرار حتى نهاية الموسم للاعداد المبكر للتسجيلات القادمة ورفع التصورات  والمقترحات بخصوص اللاعبين  الجدد والاجهزة الفنية , كما اشاد المجلس بالعلاقة المييزة التى تربطه المريخ باندية الاهلي الخرطوم والاتحاد  مدني ومريخ الفاشر  وشكرها على تعاونها .
2-     قرر المجلس ان يكون اعدد  فريق الكرة  الاول للدورة الثانية محليا فى احدي مدن السودان  فى الفترة من 25- يوينو الى 9 يوليو , ووافق المجلس على المشاركة فى  بطولة الصداقه  الرمضانية بالخرطوم والتى تضم أندية المريخ  والهلال والخرطوم  الوطني  وثلاثة اندية عربية .
3-     وافق المجلس على  التوصية المرفوعة  من اللجنة المفوضة والقطاع الرياضي واللجنة الفنيه  باعادة ترتيب  قطاع الكرة وقطاع المراحل السنية وقطاع المناشط على النحو التالي .
أ )    قطاع الكرة للفريق الاول على النحو التالي :-
-   العقيد  / ابراهيم محمد الحاج – رئيس القطاع
      -   العقيد شرطه / طارق محمد ابراهيم  - مدير الكرة
      -   الكابتن  / مجاهد احمد محمد – نائب مدير الكرة
   ب  )   قطاع المراحل السنيه  على النحو التالي :-
  -  السيد / عبدالصمد محمد عثمان  – رئيسا
  -  السيد / عصام طلب – نائب للرئيس
  - الكابتن / محمد موسي – مدير اداري  
  - السيد / انس الطاهر سالم – امين للمال
  - السيد / ابراهيم ملاح – مساعد للمدير الاداري
     ج ) قطاع المناشط على النحو التالي :-
-           السيد / موسي حماد كافي – رئيسا
-          السيد / احمد الصادق ابراهيم – نائب للرئيس
-          السيد / حسام هاشم – مقررا
-          الساده  / رؤسا شعب المناشط اعضاء
4-     قرر المجلس ارجاء اجازة (  اللائحة العامة لادارة كرة القدم )  للاجتماع القادم .
5-     قرر المجلس  تكوين لجنة مفوضة  لمتابعة  مشاريع  قطاعي المال  والاسثتمار والتسويق الرياضي والدعم المعلن من مجلس الشرف
-          السيد  - عبدالباسط حمزة  - رئيسا
-          السيد – عبدالله النيل – عضوا
-           السيد – عثمان محمد الحسن –  عضوا
-        السيد -    طارق السر التني – عضوا
-      السيد -      عثمان ابراهيم  ادروب  – مقررا
6-     اعتمد المجلس قرار القطاع الطبي بتعين
- د. عماد الدين عبدين -  طبيبا للفريق الاول ورئيس الجهاز الطبي
- د. احمد عابد – تونسي الجنسية – اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي 
ووجه المجلس الشكر للكابتن / محمد موسي والسيد / ابراهيم ملاح على الفترة التى عملا بها فى دائرة الكرة بالفريق الاول  والجهد المقدر  فى العمل , ونظرا للاهتمام الكبير من المجلس بالمراحل السنية فقد اوكل لهم العمل فى قطاع المراحل السنيه .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(كوورة سودانية) يكشف معلومات جديدة حول قضية الحضري


كشف قطب مريخي ان لجنة (المحامين المريخاب الشرفاء) التي سوف تباشر اجراءات رفع القضية ضد المصري عصام الحضري على خلفية اساءته للسودان يقف على رأسها الاستاذ زين العابدين محمد حمد المحامي، واوضح القطب المريخي المؤيد لخطوة اللجنة وجود اعداد كبيرة من المؤيدين للخطوة التي تنوي اللجنة الاقدام عليها مقللاً من قيمة الاساءات التي ظلت تلاحق اللجنة طيلة الساعات الماضية، وقال: اغلب الذين يعارضون الخطوة مخدوعون بآلة اعلامية ظلت تجمل كل الخطوات التي يقوم بها مجلس الادارة، الحضري اخطأ في حق الوطن، ونحن لن نقبل ان يرتدي شعار المريخ لاعب اساء للسودان ومس سيادته، وكما قلت لكم سابقاً فان اللجنة تأكدت في البداية من اساءات الحضري للسودان قبل ان تعلن عن قيامها بالخطوة المذكورة.. من ناحية اخرى كشفت مصادر خاصة لـ(كوورة سودانية) ان هناك تحركات تبذل من جانب اقطاب مريخيين لحل القضية بصورة ودية واقناع اللجنة بالتوقف عن اي اجراءات تعتزم القيام بها في مواجهة الحضري.. ومن جهة اخرى اعلن مجلس المريخ تشدده تجاه اي خطوة للمساس باللاعب عصام الحضري واكد ان اي خلافات يجب ان تحل داخل البيت المريخي مؤكداً انه لن يسامح اللاعب ازاء التصريحات التي ادلى بها في مواجهة سكرتير المريخ السابق عصام الحاج.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هلال الجبال فى المركز الاخير ..سيلا يقود النمور الى صدارة مجموعتها فى سيكافا


احتل  نمور دارجعل صدارة المجموعة الثانية فى بطولة سيكافا للاندية ووضع اول ثلاث نقاط في حسابه وذلك بعد فوزه في المباراة التي جمعته عصر اليوم مع فريق الضرائب الاوغندي ، وسجل هدف الاهلي شندي اللاعب محمد سيلا فى الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بمكاتب اتحاد الكرة..صانع العاب المنتخب الاثيوبى يوقع رسميا للنمور

وقع صانع العاب المنتخب الاثيوبى وفريق داد بيت اديس عصر اليوم على عقد رسمى مع اهلى شندى مدته عامين ونصف بمكاتب اتحاد الكرة امام لجنة التسجيلات ويستمر عقد اللاعب اديس لمدة عامين ونصف الموسم مقابل 120 الف دولار تسلمها اللاعب الذى وصل البلاد امس وغادر اليوم الخميس ليعود فى الاول من يوليو  وكان اللاعب قد وقع اقرار رغبة امام عضو اتحاد الكرة محمد عبد الله مازدا فى اديس ابابا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والى المريخ :تصريحات (هوارى) بخصوص الحضرى غير مسئولة

اكد رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالى بان التصريحات التى اطلقها لاعب المريخ السابق الطاهر هوارى ومطالبته باللجوء الى نيابة الجرائم الموجهه ضد الدولة وتقديم شكوى رسمية ضد الحارس عصام الحضرى بانها تصريحات غير مسئولة مؤكدا بان الحارس التزم للمجلس بعدم الادلاء باى تصريحات سالبة مرة اخرى وتقليل قيمة الاشخاص المنتمين للمريح مشيرا الى ان عصام الحضرى يحمل الجنسية السودانية ويعتبر مواطنا سودانيا واكد التزامة وسعية لفتح صفحة جديدة والمساهمة مع زملائة وقيادة الفريق للبطولات وطالب الوالى الجميع بالعمل سويا من اجل المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدير الكرة الجديد للمريخ: لابد من فرض الانضباط لتحقيق النجاح


 قال العقيد طارق محمد ابراهيم مدير الكرة الجديد والذي تم تعيينه رسمياً أمس خلفاً لمحمد موسى قال إنهم جاءوا من أجل خدمة الأحمر وقال العقيد طارق إن العمل في دائرة الكرة تكليف وليس تشريفاً وأضاف: بالتأكيد مهمتنا صعبة لأننا يفترض أن ندير البشر وهذه مهمة صعبة وادارة البشر مشكلة كبيرة لكننا عازمون على تحقيق النجاح وسنجتهد ونأمل التوفيق ومضى: بالطبع لابد من فرض الانضباط لأن أي عمل يريد صاحبه تحقيق النجاح لابد أن يكون هناك التزام وانضباط وجدية وستكون هناك لائحة نستعين بها ونطبّقها بحذافيرها وهذه اللائحة وضعها الأخوان ابراهومة المسعودية والجيلي عبد الخير مفصّلة وفيها كل شئ ومضى: سيكون هناك اجتماع مع المدرب لتحديد موعد الاعداد وما اذا كان هناك معسكر داخلي او خارجي وسنكون على تواصل مع الجهاز الفني والاداري وأبان العقيد طارق أن العمل في دائرة الكرة يفترض أن يكون فيه حزم وقال: عموماً سنجتهد وواثقون من أننا سنجد التعاون من الجميع سواء من جانب الاعلام أو الجهاز الفني أو مجلس الادارة أو اللاعبين ونؤكد أننا حريصون على وضع بصمة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لاعبو المريخ يتجمعون اليوم والاعداد ينطلق غداً



 يتجمع لاعبو المريخ بفندق داندس عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم فيما ينطلق الاعداد غداً وينتظر أن يصل الكوكي المدير الفني فجر اليوم إلى جانب بقية الطاقم المعاون فيما ينتظر أن يكون أكرم الهادي سليم وأحمد الباشا وبلة جابر وصلوا الخرطوم مساء أمس ويصل اللاعبون الأجانب تباعاً اعتباراً من الغد فيما حصل سليماني على اذن لمدة ثلاثة أيام.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القراقير يتعاقدون مع المدرب المصري جمال رسمياً

تعاقد الموردة مع الدكتور جمال عبد الله المدرب المصري رسمياً وغادر المدير الفني إلى بلاده على أن يعود الأربعاء المقبل للاشراف على الاعداد والاستمرار مع القراقير وكان القراقير فسخوا عقد برهان تيه ثم عبد المجيد جعفر وتوصلوا إلى اتفاق مع الدكتور جمال الذي أشرف على فرقة النيل الحصاحيصا من قبل وكان هناك اجتماع بين المدرب ومجلس الادارة وطلب جمال من المجلس التعاقد مع مُعد بدني  كما طلب انتظام اللاعبين في معسكر مغلق من اليوم الأول للاعداد.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*صباحك خير الحبيب محمد وجمعه مباركه طيبه 

تم حزف بعض المشاركات نسبة لتكرار الخبر 
تسلم ع المجهود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات الصباحية

وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة ياحبيب


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور محمد النادر . . . مجهودات عظيمة من أجل الصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يعسكر بكنانة .. والعقيد والقدال لدائرة الكرة
الأحمر يواجه الإسماعيلي .. وادي دجلة والنصر الليبي في الدورة الرمضانية بالخرطوم
الكوكي ومعاونوه يصلون اليوم .. التدريبات تنطلق غداً وباسكال يتخلف
نفي التصريحات المنسوبة له .. الوالي : لم اطلع علي ما كتب حتي ارد عليه ومشغول بقضايا اهم
كنانة تحتضن معسكر المريخ
خلال اجتماع المجلس امس .. العقيد طارق مديرا للكرة ومجاهد نائبا له
في اول تصريح ل ( الزعيم ) .. العقيد طارق : متابع لكل كبيرة وصغيرة ومجاهد خير معين
محمد موسي : ساخدم المريخ من اي موقع
مجاهد احمد : المريخ بيتي وغدا سنجتمع مع الأمانة العامة
لجنة للاستثمار والتسويق بالمريخ
طبيب جديد لفريق المريخ
بمشاركة الإسماعيلي والنصر الليبي .. المريخ يلغي المعسكر الخارجي ويكتفي بالدورة الرمضانية
باسكال يتخلف .. الكوكي ومعاونوه في الخرطوم اليوم
نديكومانا يتحدث للزعيم من بوجمبورا .. سليماني : سعيد بمشاركة السودانيين فرحتي بزواجي
عبد المجيد عبد الرازق ينفي ما نقلته المواقع
بحضور والي شمال دارفور وسكرتير سيكافا .. افتتاح القرية الثقافية بالفاشر .. والمعارض تدهش الضيوف
عصر امس ببطولة سيكافا .. النمور الشنداوية تروض الضرائب الاغندية وتعالان بالفاشر
مباراتان في سيكافا اليوم .. المريخ الفاشر يواجه الجيش والمان امام فيتالو
في حديثه لصحيفة الخبر الجزائرية .. زكري : تقدمت بشكوى ضد الاهلي شندي لاني كنت مجبرا عليها
المجلس يجتمع ويحسم القضايا العالقة .. العقيد طارق مديرا للكرة .. مجاهد نائبا وتحويل المهندس وملاح للمراحل السنية
الاحمر يعسكر بكنانة .. التدريبات تنطلق غدا ولجنة التسجيلات مستمرة
الاحمر يواجه وادي دجلة والاسماعيلي والنصر الليبي في الدورة الرمضانية والهلال والخرطوم يشاركان
مدير الكرة الجديد في اول تصريح للزعيم .. العقيد طارق : متابع لكل صغيرة وكبيرة وواجبي تنفيذ التكليف .. مجاهد سيكون خير عون لي وفريق الكرة يحتاج لدعم الجميع
5 اجتماعات ستمهد طريق مدير الكرة الجديد للنجاح .. 1/ مع مدير الكرة السابق .. 2/ مع رئيس القطاع الرياضي .. 3/ مع المدير الفني .. 4/ مع قائد الفريق .. 5/ مع المنسق الاعلامي

5  عقبات حالت دون اكتمال بنيان المهندس .. 1/ الصراع الاداري .. 2/ المشاكل المالية .. 3/ الاعباء الاضافية .. 4/ نهج الكوكي .. 5/ التدخلات الفوقية ودلال بعض اللاعبين
نديكومانا يتحدث للزعيم من بوجمبورا .. سليماني : تمنيت البقاء لفترة اطول مع عائلتي لكن التزامي مع المريخ يجبرني على العودة دون ابطاء .. سعيد بمشاركة السودانيين فرحتي بزواجي وعدد من المسئولين البورنديين سيشاركونني الاحتفال .. حزنت لمغادرة موانزا وماكسيم حريص على تقديم افضل مستوى في النصف الثاني واستمراري مع المريخ امر طبيعي
سيكافا احداث ومواقف حمراء .. عيسى صباح الخير : التعادل مع قورماهيا في الافتتاح خلانا نفكر في البطولة وركنية ليبردس  وصلتنا النهائي .. جماهير المريخ لم تنس عبارة الراحل علي الحسن مالك ( عيسى جاري وهم جارين وراهو ) ( ولو خفتا ماكنت بجيبا قون )


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻴﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪ ﻧﺎﺋﺒﺎ ﻟﻪ
ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺠﻤﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﺍﻷﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻏﺪﺍ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺃﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﻳﺠﻴﺰ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﻯ
مجاهد احمد محمد : لن اجد صعوبة في التعامل مع اللاعبين
ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺗﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ
ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ : ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻏﺼﺒﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻫﻮﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺒﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻝ: ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ؟
ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺠﻤﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻷﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻏﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺍلصدﺍﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﺃﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺛﻼﺛﻰ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺍﺯﻕ ﻳﻨﻔﻰ ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻪ ﺑﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﻭﻋﺎﺻﻢ ﻋﺎﺑﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﺸﺠﺮﺓ ﻳﺄﻣﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﻫﻨﻮ: ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺻﺤﺎﻓﻴﻮﻥ ﻻ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺗﺴﺒﺒﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺃﺑﻌﺎﺩﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﻗﻠﻖ: ﻭﺿﻌﺖ ﺑﺼﻤﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺪﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺃﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﺼﻔﻮﻓﻪ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺳﺘﻐﻨﻰ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺗﻰ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻃﺒﻰ ﺧﺎﻃﺊ
ﻋﺒﺪه ﺟﺎﺑﺮ : ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺗﺠﺎﻫﻠﻨﻰ ﻭﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﺩﻡ ﺍﻧﺼﻔﻨﻰ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﺭﺣﻴﻢ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ
ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻷﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺗﻔﺘﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺮﺍﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻯ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻧﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ
مجلس المريخ يعين طارق محمد ابراهيم مديرا للكرة ومجاهد احمد محمد نائبا له .. تحويل محمد موسى الى قطاع المراحل السنية وتكليفه المدير الاداري .. الاشادة بالوالي ودعمه المستمر .. وتكليف اللجنة الفنية بالاستمرار حتى تكون نهاية الموسم والاعداد لتسجيلات ديسمبر
انطلاق الاعداد المحلي يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري والمشاركة في بطولة الصداقة الرمضانية بالخرطوم 
تعيين عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيسا لقطاع المراحل السنية واجازة اللائحة العامة لادارة كرة القدم
توجيه صوت شكر لمحمد موسى وابراهيم ملاح على فترة عملهما بدائرة الكرة وعبد الباسط حمزة رئيسا للجنة متابعة مشاريع قطاعي المال والاستثمار
لاعبو المريخ يتجمعون اليوم .. فيصل موسى : ساصل من كسلا عقب صلاة الجمعة وعازمون على مواصلة الصدارة والتتويج بلقب الممتاز
مفضل : سانضم الى التدريبات عقب العودة من المشاركة مع المنتخب وحسن الشباب رهن اشارة الجهاز الفني
محمد موسى : موجود بالخرطوم ولم يتم اخطاري بموعد التجمع وجاهز للانضمام في اي وقت
الكوكي يصل اليوم
تقرير التونسي وراء الاطاحة بالمهندس
مدير الكرة ونائبه يتعهدان بانجاز المهمة .. طارق محمد ابراهيم : العمل في المريخ تكليف وليش تشريفا والانضباط اولوية وسنطبق اللائحة على الجميع .. جئنا من اجل خدمة الاحمر باخلاص وسنستفيد من تجارب الاخرين وسنتواصل مع مجلس الادارة والجهاز الفني بما يحقق المصلحة العامة .. ابراهومة والجيلي عبد الخير وضعا لائحة جيدة ونثق في تعاون الجميع معنا في الفترة المقبلة
مجاهد احمد محمد :  لست غريبا على القلعة الحمراء وعملت مساعدا لمدير الكرة من قبل ولن اجد صعوبة في اداء دوري


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة صدى الملاعب


سيدي بيه يقترب .ز والبرير يجتمع بالتونسي ويوثعان العقد غدا
القمة تعسكر بمروي .. المنتخب يطير الى ليبيا والغزال قائدا
النمور تفترس الضرائب اليوغندي وتعيد هيبة الفرق السودانية
تكوين لجنة لمتابعة المال والاستثمار .. مجلس المريخ يسمي اعضاء دائرة الكرة ويكون قطاع السنية
الملعب تسلم الاموال وحرر امس مخالصة .. الهلال يترقب ارسال شهادة النقل لسيدي بيه
احتفل به بقاردن سيتي .. البرير يجتمع بالتونسي لطفي امس
صدى الملاعب تصطاد التونسي بمطار الدوحة .. الهلال فاوضني في العام 2005
صدى الملاعب استقبلته بالصورة والقلم .. التونسي لطفي رحيم يصل البلاد صباح امس
كسب العرض والنتيجة .. الاهلي شندي يفرض رسوما اضافية على سلطات الضرائب
ستة اهداف في لقاء الكهرباء التشادي ورايون سبورت الرواندي
المان الصومالي يواجه فيتالو العنيد .. السلاطين في مباراة التحدي امام الجيوش الرواندية
مدرب الضرائب الاوغندي يشكو من ارضية الملعب .. الفاتح النقر : تخلصت من عبء الضرائب .. والعب ضد هلال كادوقلي بفرصتين
تاكيدا لانفراد صدى الملاعب  .. المنتخب يعسكر بليبيا ويغادر فجر الاحد
العقد مع التونسي لستة اشهر والراتب 8 الف دولار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
استقرار المريخ مسؤولية الجميع

اتفق مع سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام بنادى المريخ فيما صرح به لصحفية الزعيم بان ماورد فى عدد من الصحف والمواقع الالكترونية حول نية بعض ابناء المريخ فى تقديم بلاغ ضد حارس المريخ عصام الحضرى بنيابة الجرائم الموجهة ضد الدوله ماهى الا تصريحات غير منطقيه وتجافى الواقع ,, لان النيابة لاتقبل مثل هذه البلاغات الا وفقا لحيثيات قانونية محددة ومعرفة فى قانون الجرائم ضد الدولة وبالتالى يمكن لمثل هذه التصريحات ان تحدث حالة من البلبلة وعدم الاستقرار فى النادى ! وهو مانخشى حدوثه لاىسيما فى هذه المرحلة التى يستعد فيها المريخ لمرحلة الاعداد الاخيرة التى تسبق مشاركته فى البطولة العربية وكذلك الاستعداد والتحضير لخوض مباريات الدورة الثانية الحاسمة لبطولة الدورى الممتاز ,,
ليس القصد الدفاع عن الحارس المتهور عصام الحضرى او مصادرة حق الاخرين من ابناء المريخ فى ملاحقة الحضرى ومحاسبته على كل الاساءات التى صدرت منه مع سبق الاصرار ضد مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ ورئيسه واعضائه وجماهيره طوال الفترة الماضية بل على العكس فان امر المحاسبة حق مشروع طالبنا به عشرات المرات ضد الغطرسة والتطاول والاستفزاز ولكن مع الاسف لم نجد اذآنا صاغية الامر الذى اغرى الحضرى بالاستمرار فى التجنى على كل ماهو مريخى متجاوزا فى ذلك كل حدود الادب و غير آبه او منصاع لاى توجيهات صدرت اليه من المجلس السابق حتى وصل به الامر فى ان يعلن فسخ عقده من طرف واحد ولا اظن ان هناك استفزاز واستهزاء بالمريخ اكبر واعظم تجريما من مثل هذا التصرف الذى لايمكن ان يصدر من لاعب ناشيىء ناهيك من محترف يفترض ان يحترم عقده واللوائح الدوليه !
لقد ذكرت من قبل بان الحضرى مصيبة ابتلى الله بها المريخ وقدر عليه ان يتحمله الى ان تنتهى فترة تعاقده ويذهب الى حال سبيله غير مأسوف عليه , لهذا نكرر دعوتنا السابقة لابناء المريخ من رموزه واقطابه ان كانوا جادين فى مقاضاة الحضرى وجرجرته لساحات العدالة ان يضعوا مصلحة المريخ وتعزيز استقراره فوق اى اعتبار اخر ويتحملوا هذا الاذى الجسيم الى حين من اجل ان تمضى مسيرة الفريق نحو غاياتها واهدافها لاسيما وان المريخ تنتظره تحديات كبيرة فى المرحلة القادمة بدءا بالمشاركة فى دورة نادى الخرطوم الوطنى الرمضانيه ومرورا بالبطولة العربية وانتهاءا بالدورة الثانية التى نأمل ان يتوجها الفريق باستعادة لقب الدورى الممتاز ,, فالاستقرار امر مطلوب وهو مايدفعنا فى كل مرة ان ندعو اهل المريخ للقبول بالواقع والتعامل مع الحضرى بما يحقق مصلحة النادى , لان الاستقرار فى نهاية الامر هو مسؤولية الجميع ولايمكن للجنة التسيير ان تحقق هذا الاستقرار وتعزز من اركانه داخل النادى اذا لم تجد الدعم والمساندة من كل ابناء المريخ , فالاستقرار الذى ننشده لايتحقق بالقرارات الفوقية وانما يبدأ وينتهى بروح التعاون سواء من الاقطاب او الجماهير او الاعلام والوقوف الى جانب لجنة التسيير التى كما يعلم الجميع ليست خالدة وانما لديها مسؤليات معروفة عليها ان تنجزها فى الفترة المحددة لها لهذا يصبح من الواجب ان لانشغلها بمشاكل وازمات جانبية لايستفيد منها سوى اعداء المريخ والذين يتربصون بمسيرته .
التعامل مع الحضرى والقبول بوجوده يجب ان يكون وفقا لمتطلبات المرحلة القادمة , فالمريخ فى حاجة الى حارسه طالما انه لازال مرتبط معه بعقد رسمي بعدما تنازل كل طرف عن شكواه امام لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواه , واى تصرف ضد الحارس المصرى سيكون ضربا فى استقرار النادى قبل ان يتضرر منه الحضرى نفسه ,, لهذا نرجو ان يتم اغلاق هذا الملف وعفا الله عن ماسلف ,, وجمعه مباركه ,, 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
البيه ومجلس المريخ.. قصة ما بتعرف نهاية..!!

* تابعت ردة الفعل من جانب (البيه) الحضري بعد قرار مجلس المريخ قبل الاخير والمتعلق بتحويله الى التحقيق ومنعه من التصريحات الصحافية والبيانات عبر المواقع والقنوات التلفزيونية..!!
* عملياً فقد ثبت بأن الخطوة التي قام بها مجلس المريخ تجاه (البيه) أصابته بالرعب والخوف.. وفي ذات الوقت أوحت بأنه سيكون طوع المجلس الاحمر في هذا التوقيت بالذات لأنه الأحوج للعب لأجل تحقيق غاية الانضمام للمنتخب..!!
* (البيه) لم يلتزم بتوجيهات المجلس وأراد ان يمارس (الفهلوة) على اعضاء المجلس ببيان (انبراشي) طالب من خلاله الاسرة المريخية العمل يداً واحدة في المرحلة المقبلة..!!
* وكالعادة عزف على الوتر الحساس وأصر وألح على ترديد عبارته الشهيرة: "احنا لازم نركز ع البطولة العربية والاعداد لأجل اسعاد الجماهير..و.. و.. الخ" (من العبارات الحمضانة)..!!
* مجلس المريخ (الحنيّن) (العاطفي) (المبهور) لم يتأخر.. وسريعاً اصدر بياناً او توضيحاً او تعميماً طالب خلاله بعدم التعرض لـ( البيه) في خطوة (انبراشية) معتادة..!!
* البيان (الانبراشي) الاخير اعادنا الى المريع الأول في الاشكالية المتعلقة بالبيه والتي ظلت قائمة منذ اليوم الأول لتعاقده مع المريخ..!!
* حمدنا الله كثيراً على الخطوة التي قام بها المجلس تجاه البيه واعتقدنا ـ وهماً ـ ان قادة الاحمر بدأوا السير في اتجاه اعادة الهيبة المفقودة..!!
* وقبل اكتمال سعادتنا اذا بـ(الانبراشة) تسابق الاحداث لتؤكد ان ما اعلنه المجلس عن تحقيق مزعوم مع البيه (ح يروح شمار في مرقة)..!!
* كل الرياضيين يعرفون البيه على حقيقته.. وحتى اعضاء مجلس المريخ الأكارم يحفظون كل تجاوزات الفرعون الذي جاء في آخر الزمان لـ(يتفرعن) على المريخ والسودان..!!
* حتى عصام الحاج الذي هاج وماج بعد الاساءة التي وجهها اليه البيه ماكان يتجرأ على فعل شئ وهو داخل المجلس بدليل ما حدث من ملاسنات وتأكيد البيه انه (ميعرفش) عصام (الحج)..!!
* ان الاتفاق الذي تم بموجبه عودة البيه الى المريخ والذي بُني على ان يقوم اللاعب بسحب شكواه ضد المريخ وان يقوم المريخ بسحب شكواه ضد البيه أكد تواضع وتراجع هيبة المجلس الاحمر..!!
* لأنه ولو كانت هنالك ادارة حقيقية تعرف التعامل بالصورة التي تخفظ للنادي هيبته لما تجرأت على الموافقة والقيام بتلك المهزلة..!!
* لكن نعود ونقول ان كل شئ، حتى ولو كن خرافياً، فانه يكون قابلاً للحدوث في عهد الرئيس الطوالي..!!
* مهازل البيه ومجلس المريخ.. قصة ما بتعرف النهاية..!!
* تخريمة أولى: أثلج الشنداوية صدورنا بفوزهم الباهر على الضرائب اليوغندي وكل مانتمناه عودة مريخ الفاشر للانتصارات عصر اليوم..!!
* تخريمة ثانية: تعجز الكلمات عن وصف روعة مباراة ايطاليا واليابان في كأس القارات فجر أمس الخميس.. (الخالق الناطق مريخ هلال)..!!

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر نحلة المنبر محمد النادر
                        	*

----------

